# Rudy Gay is figuring this league out...



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I admit - I had a few doubts in December and early-January that Rudy Gay wasn't going to be the future All-Star we were hoping for. He was settling for too many jumpers, didn't have a great handle and looked a bit lost defensively.

After the last five games, I'm convinced this guy is going to be huge.

Here's the average stats from the last five games - two wins, three losses:

18.8 ppg on 0.549 FG%, 5.8 rpg, 1.8 bpg, 1.0 apg. He's also shooting 10/17 from downtown during this stretch and looked lethal from the corner during the Pacers game.

He turns 21 in August.

I'm not sure what flipped the switch, but he looks so much more relaxed and in the zone since being reinserted into the starting lineup. He's driving more, blowing by defenders, drawing fouls, hitting free throws, nailing jump shots and looking like he's in a rhythm at all times. That jump shot is going to be really respected by defenders next season, and with his athleticism and rediscovered first-step, he's going to be a matchup nightmare down the road. The crowd loves him already - he's going to have a Shane Battier-type following off the court, but with actual game-changing ability on the court as well.

I'm excited about next season. We just need to ditch Stromile and Dahntay by then - they're failed experiments at this point. Damon Stoudamire's time as an effective player is dwindling down as well.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I admit - I had a few doubts in December and early-January that Rudy Gay wasn't going to be the future All-Star we were hoping for. He was settling for too many jumpers, didn't have a great handle and looked a bit lost defensively.
> 
> After the last five games, I'm convinced this guy is going to be huge.
> 
> ...


I think the light has finally gone on for him. There was never really a doubt of if it would happen but more when it would happen. He's way too skilled not to be a star.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I am happy for him. I still feel you guys got the better end of that Rockets trade. It will just a little time for people to realize it. The Rockets did what they felt they needed to do to win now and thats fine, but Rudy Gay will be a star.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I'm not sure what flipped the switch, but he looks so much more relaxed and in the zone since being reinserted into the starting lineup.


Maybe that is one reason why he is putting it together now. I'm not going to say that Barone's weird distribution of minutes and starting spots is making him look like a genius now, but it could have helped Rudy to develop some sense of urgency.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gay's game finds range and focus

By Marlon W. Morgan

LAS VEGAS -- While playing at Villanova for two years, Kyle Lowry saw the damage Marcus Williams and Rudy Gay did together when they played for Connecticut. 

As a teammate this season, Lowry has seen Gay's game grow tremendously during his rookie season for the Grizzlies. That's why tonight when Gay and Williams, now a point guard for the New Jersey Nets, reunite as teammates in the T-Mobile Rookie Challenge against the NBA sophomores, Lowry's putting his money on his fellow rookie class. Lowry will have a courtside seat at the Thomas and Mack Center, cheering on his good friend Gay. 

''They've got a couple of highlights together,'' Lowry recalled from their Big East Conference days. ''I think it's going to be fun to see Rudy play well. I see him having a real good chance of winning MVP just because I know what he can do. He's a special player. He's really, really good. I just can't wait to see him out there.'' 

The way Gay has been playing for the Grizzlies lately, Lowry might not be far off on his MVP prediction, providing the rookie team can come away with a win. Gay heads into the game coming off a career-high 31-point performance at Indiana on Wednesday night. 

Gay made 13 of 19 shots, including all three of his 3-point attempts. No longer is he that hesitant, tentative, inconsistent player he was for most of the first half of the season. Lately, Gay has been exploding to the basket and posting highlight dunks. Those have led to more wide-open shots, which he's been able to knock down. 

''I would say I've been average,'' Gay said. ''I can do a lot better in some situations. I'm getting better. The second half of the season I just have to learn from what I did in the first half. It's starting to get easier. If I take my time with my shots, it's a lot easier. It takes time, but it's just a matter of getting out there and getting a chance to play as hard as I can.'' 

Gay has received increased minutes of late, and he's made the most of them. In his last five games, all double-figure outings, Gay is averaging 18.8 points, up from his season average of 9.6. But more important than the offense, interim Grizzlies coach Tony Barone Sr. has been pleased with Gay's improvement on defense and his overall approach to the game. 

''I think it's been the best focus that he's had,'' Barone said. ''I think his attitude to what he needs to do to be involved with us is positive. It's all about consistency. And it's effort and focus. We're challenging him now defensively. He's got to guard people that can score. That's another step in his growth. It's an ongoing process. 

''Coming back from the All-Star break, he should know now what it takes to be productive in the league. I don't think there should be any doubt in his mind what he has to do. The learning curve is different now. He's studied for the test. He's taken his exam. Now he's in the second semester. He should know what to expect.'' 

Teammate Hakim Warrick, also a close friend, expects Gay to play well tonight. But he's not as sure as Lowry on what the outcome will be. Warrick, passed over to participate on the sophomore's squad, is leaning toward his own class to extend their four-game winning streak against the rookies. 

''I think the sophomores got them,'' Warrick said. ''There's a couple of potential All-Stars on that roster. I think this rookie class is pretty good, but the sophomore class, from top to bottom, has too much talent. It's going to be tough with so many good guards, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Ray Felton. The rookie team, you've got athletic guys that can do a lot of things, Rudy, Brandon Roy, (Andrea) Bargnani. I think it's going to be a decent game.'' 

Gay said he's already talked with Williams about a game plan tonight. 

''I told him if he passed me the ball every time, I'd be sure to repay him,'' Gay said. ''I know his number. I know where to find him.''


http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_5355893,00.html


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I was really hoping the Raptors drafted him, he's going to the 2nd best player out of this draft, but of course I'm biased..lol. If he was on the Raptors I would he's going to be the best player out of this past draft. He should've been in the dunk contest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Since February - 15.5ppg, 5.7rpg, 1.4apg, 34.7mpg, 25/59 3fg = 48%, 114/250 fg = 45%

Not bad at all Rudy.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

He never looked like a player who could become a bust to me. Even at college he was a hard worker, and a player who didn't shy away from dirty work. But lately he even looks like a star... I really like his game right now. Only thing is, if he is going to be THE MAN, he must start to develop some playmaking ability, som court vision.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That was probably his best allround game so far.

btw: What happened to Kinsey ? This has to be most shocking single performance of the entire season.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Wauw... what is up with Kinsey. He looked like a star! Does he really have the talent to become a starter in this league?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

lol 3 rookies and Hakim(soph.) started last night


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Wauw... what is up with Kinsey. He looked like a star! Does he really have the talent to become a starter in this league?


I'm also shocked with Kinsey actual performances! Seems that he is the new Grizzlies "Kobestopper"!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If anything else, Kinsey's got some moxie, something this team has really never had.

Whether he's a starter in the future or not - I really did underestimate him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice to see.. I'd be excited about next season too if I were a Grizzlies fan.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Wauw... both Harrington and Kinsey keep impressing me. I can't wait till draftday and finally another Grizz season.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Kinsey is really nice. I wish the season was longer so I could see more of him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Rudy will be a talent you guys are lucky.

But Battier was needed.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kinsey "Grizzlies Kobe Stopper" for ROY!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rudy Gay reminds of of a Toronto Tmac right now. Just give they guy time...


----------

